# Blob target coming to MI



## Girtski

I will be at the Artesian Well restaurant at noon on Friday meeting a couple of guys hoping to score a blob. Feel free to stop by and check them out if you're in the neighborhood.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## boogemaster

Thanks Dan!

Just for everyone else's info, I met him there in Friday and picked mine up. Shot it up good today and this thing rocks! Everything people are saying holds up, except for the cold. I'll have to wait until winter to try that. Thanks for hooking me up. I may have to get a couple more when you plan your next trip. :corkysm55


----------



## Girtski

boogemaster said:


> Thanks Dan!
> 
> Just for everyone else's info, I met him there in Friday and picked mine up. Shot it up good today and this thing rocks! Everything people are saying holds up, except for the cold. I'll have to wait until winter to try that. Thanks for hooking me up. I may have to get a couple more when you plan your next trip. :corkysm55


 
Thanks for the good words...I have a few left here at the house and will be headed north to Grayling in the next couple weeks to drop some off...They're 85 each here at the house or 85 each plus 10 per stop on the north route. PM me if interested.

Thanks, 

Dan


----------



## Girtski

Girtski said:


> Thanks for the good words...I have a few left here at the house and will be headed north to Grayling in the next couple weeks to drop some off...They're 85 each here at the house or 85 each plus 10 per stop on the north route. PM me if interested.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dan





boogemaster said:


> Thanks Dan!
> 
> Just for everyone else's info, I met him there in Friday and picked mine up. Shot it up good today and this thing rocks! Everything people are saying holds up, except for the cold. I'll have to wait until winter to try that. Thanks for hooking me up. I may have to get a couple more when you plan your next trip. :corkysm55


Will be headed north on June 27. 275 to 96W to 127N to Clare then on to Grayling. Anyone interested give me a PM and I"ll put you down....Will need name and phone number!

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## mikieday

I saw some blobs yesterday up at adams archery ....LOL, they looked bloby


----------



## Girtski

Girtski said:


> Will be headed north on June 27. 275 to 96W to 127N to Clare then on to Grayling. Anyone interested give me a PM and I"ll put you down....Will need name and phone number!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dan


ttt


----------



## sbooy42

Thanks Girtski...

I finally got around to getting mine from another MS member...These things are awesome.
Definitely worth the $$$


----------



## timberdoodle528

Do they have to be sheltered from the rain?


----------



## Huntinggirl

timberdoodle528 said:


> Do they have to be sheltered from the rain?


From the reviews on Archery Talk seems as though you can keep them out year round.


----------



## Girtski

timberdoodle528 said:


> Do they have to be sheltered from the rain?


That was one of the big deals about this target was the claim that folks have had them out in the yard (in Georgia) for YEARS and they are still pounding them with arrows. Since there are only 100 or so around here (that I've brought back in the last couple months) only time will tell. I can say they beat the crap out of your run of the mill block type or layered target for the money...I believe I dropped some off around Montrose after my first trip....


----------



## Huntinggirl

Dan, 


Someone was asking in a different thread the price on the targets. I mentioned that you had them in Monroe but was not 100% sure the size or price. 

Will next Thursday or Friday work for you? 

Thanks 

Dawn


----------



## Girtski

I'll be around, not sure if the targets will still be. They're almost a perfect 24X24X12 inches thick and about 80-100 lbs.... 85 each here at the house in Carleton...

Pics can be seen on AT by searching blob in the classifieds. Mine are even nicer than these!

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Girtski

Only 7 left here at the house:

4 24X24X12 @ 85 each

3 24X24X8 @ 45 each...

PM for details or with questions

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## sbooy42

I highly recommend getting one, especially if you shoot a lot of broad heads


----------

